# Big O 9-11-04



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Hit the water about 9am,lots of debris & heavy current!Went to first spot caught 3 channels in about 20 mins,buddy tom broke off right by the boat or it would have been 4.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)




----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Went to next spot-nothing ,lots of gar.  Fishing the back waters you get that alot.Went to next spot BIG ZERO again  Next spot made my dreams come ture!!!!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Got 2 fish,Tom's 10lb6oz my 6lb or less.While we were trying to get them in another pole goes down!Got it to the boat just as we get the other 2 in and the leader breaks


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)




----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Next thing that happened I will never forget,rod goes down.I am holding it a couple mins,Tom says bring it to the back of the boat.I am holding this rod straight up in the air watching the line go out to the river channel,and can't slow it down.With the river at 40+ft,heavy current the fight was on!!!!After about 25-30 mins I have a big blue in the boat.Before we could get it out of the net Tom says(I have a real good one on)  After another big fish current fight we have 2 big blues on the floor


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)




----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Mine was 44lb11oz Toms was 30lb2oz,these are the biggest fish either of us have ever caught


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)




----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

My biggest cat before this was 14lb.We left ar 1;30pm.Thanks for looking Daryl


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Great Fish, great pictorial Daryl..........Doc


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go Daryl!!!! Those are some great fish! Just goes to show that some of the best fishing can be had in some of the worst conditions.


----------



## metalman (Apr 15, 2004)

Well done guys. A nice reward for braving the high water...W


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on your pesonal best cats, those are great looking fish!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Great fishing guys.

I always thought fish would be caught by those who keep their hooks wet  

I need a boat to get to my boat!


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

That's great. And you didn't have to get up in the middle of the night or grope around in the dark or spend a long time on the water either.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

wtg!!!!!!! nice fish!!!!!!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

congrats!!..fat belly..


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish !! That's a hog !! Glad to see you got a real trophy this year.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

PS: Good job on the backgrounds.......just curious, is it the same spot we fished where your previous best came off of ??
Another good thing....blues are further up in the river than previously and early in the year too.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for all the replys guys.My grandson saw the pics yesterday,after looking at them for awhile he looked up and asked-Pa when are we going to the river again?Daryl Ak I know you are talking about the fish belly lol


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Excellent! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Here you go.........


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

oops.background coloer is off, tough color to hit...I'll be back


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe this one will work, it's not a color on the chart, you have to find one & then run it at 25% opacity.....


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I've hit the right color before ...like on my own AV...


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I was going to ask you about a new av this am.Thanks Jim. daryl


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Had top find my AV...but I had about 4 of them also, getting the color right, let's hope this is the right one, I took the color off it & pasted it to yours....


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Here goes. Looks good  THANKS Jim daryl


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

You're welcome, it's off a smidgen, but too close to worry about.
Man, that's a hog !!


----------



## Catman915 (Apr 7, 2004)

Good Job! My Green is showing.


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

Very, Very NICE!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Awsome man! Great pics thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cat~n~Crappie (Apr 15, 2004)

Great Fish man....

With those Current conditions....that made the fight getting them to the boat even more of a challenge! Excellent Work by the both of you...

Can't wait for another river rising!!


----------



## gmrkatman (Apr 16, 2004)

I know I'm late to chime in, but awesome fish! Thanks for the great pics!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Did you mention bait ?? Live, dead cut, skips, shad, goldfish, bluegills ??


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

#99 is good, but it looks like #138 is better in high water !!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Sorry Jim,the bait was real dead,been in the freezer for 3 months(skips) only caught 1 fish on cut shad.You are right it was secret spot #138  I thought when you made me swear on a stack of frozen skips not to give out any spots thats the way it was to be???  daryl


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Did you take a length & girth measurement on that fish ?? Sure brings back memories of my PB in 2002. Ours was 50" long & 31 or 33" girth. I swear it almost looks like the same one. Maybe they're cousins.
I'm guessing you got a new scale as you mention ounces now....


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

No don't cary a measuring tape yet!I did get a dig scale after a little ribbing from someone  can't be the same one almost 18 lbs less  I think it was the way I was holding it.daryl


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

How did DA KING !!! miss this thread  Anyways, great cats Daryl !!! That is cattin at it's finest. I also seen your new avitar and still didn't think " Where did truck get that cat at"  I have alot on my mind with the Hog Fest coming up  Nice going guy !!! THE CATKING !!!


----------

